# Pickle's 3rd Day...



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

...has been eventful! First a trip to see the vet who gave him a clean bill of health and some advocate as the Panacur apparently doesn't prevent lungworm and we have quite a few snails and slugs in our garden.

We then had a wander around Pets at Home, bought some coachies and said hello to some people along the way.

We then spent most of the day trying to stop Pickle from hoovering up the garden  Just don't know if things are safe or not!! He then discovered the rabbit and spent many happy minutes going round the cage in circles! The rabbit was fairly nonchalant so that was good.

Then after quite a long rest, we went to his first and our third puppy training session (on the vet's OK). Well bless him he was a quarter of the size of all of them and he sat for about 10 mins under the chair looking a bit scared. But then he spotted this gorgeous 6 month old black cockerpoo, and this sort of mental thing was going on between them and he happily followed what this dog was doing. He managed to do a sort of recall and Ella and I were so proud of him  and he was very pleased with himself!

Anyway he came home, had some dinner and then pretty much crashed out, got up for a wee (darn it didn't catch it AGAIN!!) and he's gone into the crate without a peep. He really seems to not mind it at all.

My god he has sharp teeth  Vet said he was well socialised (thank you Joe) and generally he is quite gentle with the mouthing but then he goes completely insane for about 20 minutes..and then watch out hands and toes!! Oh and there's one particular rug he HATES with a vengeance and hejust wants to kill it all the time.

Feeding is getting better although I realised I'd been doing the food wrong, ie mushing it up instead of letting it be a bit crunchy but then i wasn't told lol! 

All in all things are going great for the moment. We are all really pleased with the new addition to our family xx


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you got any pictures ? X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yes please some Pickle photos would be lovely xxxx


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

I only seem to get the photos when he's calming down and going to sleep or asleep lol!


----------



## Allison (Jan 25, 2012)

Aah- so cute! We are picking up our little puppy Rosie tomorrow so have been following your first few days with interest!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pickle is far too cute ... where is Pickle from Lin?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Allison said:


> Aah- so cute! We are picking up our little puppy Rosie tomorrow so have been following your first few days with interest!


Allison .. wow your puppy day tomorrow .. enjoy every second of it  yippy xxx


----------



## sallyhoneypot (Feb 28, 2012)

My third day too!! Sounds so similar, Daisy does sleep a lot and her play times are frantic! How big is Pickles, Daisy weighs 3lb 5oz?


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Erm (bad mom  I can't remember what vet said.. it was 2 something.. ooops and they didn't write it down either) I got him from Colne Valley Cockerpoos in Essex. He has settled down really well but we are really struggling with the pee/poo and my hands are red raw but I think I have found the noise to make him back off lol! xxx

Allison good luck for tomorrow .. where is yours coming from.. is it far away? xxx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Lins61 said:


> Erm (bad mom  I can't remember what vet said.. it was 2 something.. ooops and they didn't write it down either) I got him from Colne Valley Cockerpoos in Essex. He has settled down really well but we are really struggling with the pee/poo and my hands are red raw but I think I have found the noise to make him back off lol! xxx
> 
> Allison good luck for tomorrow .. where is yours coming from.. is it far away? xxx


I was the same - we suffered from alot of pee/poo and biting. IT WILL GET BETTER - promise


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

That is really heartening thank you Lisa xx


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

It's strange because pickle and Bertie are from the same litter yet pickle loves his crate Bertie hates his yet Bertie has been good with his poos and wee's and goes out side where as pickle is still a bit hasty with the toilet training and looks like their both sods for biting lol my ankles and feet and hands are red raw lol he looks georgous in the pictures


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol Kerrie-Ann funny isn't it? Different little characters. Are you tired? Cos I confess I am. I'm not great at getting up early and I've been trying to get to bed earlier but i'm so not used to it.. I'm dog-tired (scuse the pun) and go up to bed and lie down and then I'm listening out for him.. haven't heard anything yet. I can't tell you how like having a toddler it is!!! I usually manage to get the poos in time but didn't quite today.. my fault. As for the wees, he kind of stops half way through running and it's there.. no way of realising he's going to go most of the time


----------



## Allison (Jan 25, 2012)

Lins61 said:


> Erm (bad mom  I can't remember what vet said.. it was 2 something.. ooops and they didn't write it down either) I got him from Colne Valley Cockerpoos in Essex. He has settled down really well but we are really struggling with the pee/poo and my hands are red raw but I think I have found the noise to make him back off lol! xxx
> 
> Allison good luck for tomorrow .. where is yours coming from.. is it far away? xxx


Thanks- Rosie is from Polycinders near Tiverton so a bit of a drive from us. Looks like it's poos, wees and biting to worry about - but still very excited about her coming home! Better get some sleep now as don't suppose will be getting much over the next few weeks !!


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

I am shattered its put me of having kids anytime soon lol but then when he naps it gives me an excuse to have a quick sleep but I got up to him at eight today for his breakfast which was a nice lye in for me x


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Kids are worse .. trust me.. I nearly went psycho with lack of sleep from daughter but fortunately she went onto the bottle really quick so ended up going to bed at 6pm and hubby did the evening feeds and then I got up in the night .. it worked so well and I felt a whole lot better 

I got home from work this morning and the house was like the Marie Celeste! No hubby, daughter or Pickle. I did have a bit of a panic I must admit. But then when I rang him he said he'd had to go into one of his customers who were totally enthralled to have the puppy as well. I am wondering if they will be so pleased when he's weed all over their carpets  lol Anyway quiet cup of tea and a quick *** in the garden (yes I'm a wicked smoker unfortunately  xxx


----------



## Jmer64 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all,
Just caught up with you here! My pup is from the same litter as Pickle and Bertie, so good to find you again! Mine is the black and white girl. I have called her Scout, but the kids call her pup and most of the time she's just 'OUCH GERROFF!'
She has settled in amazingly well, cried the first night but I was very firm and didn't go to her, and she hasn't made a sound at night since. She hasn't had a single poo indoors although wees are fairly regular, even though she wees every time she goes out too.
She settles quickly in her crate, and is no bother really, apart from biting the kids' feet and trying to escape every time they go in the kitchen through the stairgate. I am keeping her pretty confined for now, particualrly to give the kids and the 2 cats some space til everyone settles down. I've not taken her out anywhere or even to the vet yet, thought I'd wait til she's due her wormer next week and get her seen then, as she had the vet check with Joe. 
Has everyone else sorted out insirance? I rang petplan and they said I needed a registration number from Joe, but he seemed to think he'd ever had to do that before.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Aww very cute.


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Jmer64 said:


> Hi all,
> Just caught up with you here! My pup is from the same litter as Pickle and Bertie, so good to find you again! Mine is the black and white girl. I have called her Scout, but the kids call her pup and most of the time she's just 'OUCH GERROFF!'
> She has settled in amazingly well, cried the first night but I was very firm and didn't go to her, and she hasn't made a sound at night since. She hasn't had a single poo indoors although wees are fairly regular, even though she wees every time she goes out too.
> She settles quickly in her crate, and is no bother really, apart from biting the kids' feet and trying to escape every time they go in the kitchen through the stairgate. I am keeping her pretty confined for now, particualrly to give the kids and the 2 cats some space til everyone settles down. I've not taken her out anywhere or even to the vet yet, thought I'd wait til she's due her wormer next week and get her seen then, as she had the vet check with Joe.
> Has everyone else sorted out insirance? I rang petplan and they said I needed a registration number from Joe, but he seemed to think he'd ever had to do that before.


That's odd Jmer.. we did ours with Petplan online and we weren't asked for a reg number :-/ We went for the yearly plan but the vet said we should have gone for the lifetime cover because if anything happened in this first year they could exclude Pickle.. reminds me I haven't told hubby about that yet  Glad Scout is settling in.. again it is so lovely to keep up with the brothers and sisters xx


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

I love the name glad she is settling in ! Bertie's biting is a nightmare and he has taken a liking to my shoes and laces too I need to sort insurance out too I just havnt had time but sorted vet appointment out yesterday so that's one thing of the list


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Ah you are all so lucky to have found other pups from the same litter! Lolly is also from Joe and has the same dad as your puppies but I haven't managed to find any of her litter mates on here 

Funnily, Lolly hated her crate but was really quick with toilet training just like Bertie!!


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well day 5 and it's been a funny sort of day. He's been really sleepy today. I'm wondering if we are wearing him out too much :-/ He was on and off asleep all morning. Then had a couple of maddy fits in the garden running around. Had some visitors. Are we pushing the socialisation too much do you think? xxx


----------



## Jmer64 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorted the free month insurance today, picked up a leaflet from my vet which had a serial number on it.
I will probs go with the Petplan lifetime, but am a bit wary after hearing about one company that reneged on their lifetime policies this week. I reckon Petplan should be sound enough though, v well established.
Been trying to train Scout not to chase the cats and as long as I am with them when they are together and noone makes any sudden moves all is well. But if a cat runs and I am not fast enough to jump on Scout she bombs after them. Hope they will find their peace in time!


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

Pixie my cat swipped Bertie the first day he was home an she is very weary of him but only hissing at him when he gets in her face jumping up and down however he let out his first sets of woofs today at the cat as if to say come on I want to play


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol they'll get used to each other eventually. We have a rabbit in the garden.. with a big run. Most of Pickle's exercise has been running round and round the run. I think he thinks it is a slighty bigger puppy!!  The rabbit doesn't care at all


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

So busy day today. Finally managed to source some Arden Grange food really close by. Was panicking a bit as the food Joe had given us is almost gone! Anyway I did the kong filling thing today  was sooo funny. He didn't have a clue what to do with it.. so we had to hold it for him whilst he gave it a good lick out! We put some kibble, carrot, celery and a little cream cheese in and froze it for a couple of hours - not much as he's still so young but he LOVED it! 

Toilet training has been better today. I've kind of sussed him.. only one accident so really pleased with his progress.

That's today's exciting news lol


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh and he's discovered what a cushion is for .. and it's not for sleeping


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wondering how Bertie and Scout are getting along? We've had some pretty nasty playbiting going on but I think that is partly due to him getting a little bored and wanting to go in the garden. It has been hissing down here until today and he is not too keen on getting wet lol. Also I think it is after night feed especially and possibly over-tiredness. Anyway he has had a really calm day today and seems to be listening more,

Ella and I took him down to town today in the car crate for the first time. Well you would have thought he was being murdered! (It's only 5 mins drive). But windows were open as it was sunny and warmish and I got a few strange looks. I carried him around town to experience a bit of town noise. He was very wriggly and whiney so we only stayed 10 mins lol but at least it was something different and he was fine once he got back in through the front door 

He has gained so much confidence and is filling out a bit. He has a bit of a passion for hotdogs and chicken (not much.. just a couple of treats - honest guv). 

Let's not mention the toilet training right now eh? I'm sure he will get the hang of it sometime.. I am thinking about the bell on the door....


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

Bertie is a little bugger when it comes to biting and I have a few marks to show for it the worst is when I'm playing with him in the garden and he decides my ankles are tasty and my shoes too but I think the problem is when it stops being play and I'm not playing anymore! But apart from that he is a little star and I love the cuddles especially in the morning after his first feed and playtime then he gets tired- so do I so I take him into my bed so I can catch up on a nap like him! He loves the car I take him out in it regularly and he is getting used to his crate too finally !


----------



## Taylors (Feb 9, 2012)

Ah Pickles looks adorable ! Sounds very much like our Lottie who we have had 3 weeks now. She is either asleep or completely nutty, clambering over everyone & everything, nipping everything in sight. But such an adorable little puppy, everyone loves her! I'm going to try to upload some pics tomorrow she is chocolate too 😊. Not quite grasped the toileting outside but not had too many accidents thankfully 👍


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you.. I look forward to seeing some pictures xx


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Can't believe it's only 2.5 weeks since we got Pickle. It feels like a lifetime lol. On Thursday we go to get second injections and then only one more week until he can get out and about. I think it will do him good, especially at night when he seems to be a little out of control. Playbiting has got less but mainly because we are all being very firm with him and leaving play when he starts. Eating.. well he's not that bothered with the Arden Grange so I am going to change to Barking Heads. I've noticed his ears have been a little mucky too and I have cleaned them out with some cotton wool and baby oil (vet advice) but reckon this Thursday will have to get him some ear wash stuff from vet. 

Nights are brilliant. He is usually completely knackered by 9pm.. he has a wee around 10pm (not always outside lol) and then is out til 7.15am .. no whining or barking. His main hate is the car crate. He really does not like it at all! Constant crying (very loud) and we've only been down into town so no great distance. Am wondering what anyone thinks about this? :-/

He has eaten loads of norty things in the garden that I haven't managed to get to in time - boy they move fast when they want to but so far it doesn't seem to have affected his tummy.

Second training class last night.. What a difference from two weeks ago when he was shaky and scared. He was quite gobby along with other older pups and didn't really pay much attention lol. But when he came home he did what was asked (for liver cake of course) 

I can't wait til I can put him down with lead on! He is so wriggly.. I have trouble holding him and don't dare let my 9 year old try when we are out and about because he'd jump right out of her arms!! 

He is a right pickle  xx


----------

